# Hydration Tips



## Mitch1171 (Jan 21, 2009)

I need some hydration tips. For the first time on a ride I got leg cramps. Is anyone using anykind of additives in your hydration packs? I read about Accelerade hydation mix reviews say it great but i dont truct reviews much. Ive also lost a ton of weight recently so not sure if that would make a difference. Lost 85 lbs. Any tips would be appreciated. Should I eat differently before maybe. I usually eat 3 eggs and some toast then drink a bottle of water before. Im in the central florida area so the heat is really bad right now. Thanks


----------



## ibbo (Feb 24, 2009)

General rule is 1litre(about 2 USpints/33FL oz) per hour when riding.I used to suffer from cramp but now use PSP22
Science in Sport | Sports Nutrition | Online Shop
This seems to have worked as I now eat very little(flap-jack/Chocolate bar) on rides and feel hydrated.Then again I'm in England so our Temps/Humidy very rarely get anywhere near you guys in Florida and if I were riding there I'd probably double my fluid intake.


----------



## Slynger (Jun 25, 2007)

A shortage of Potassium can cause cramps. Many of the electrolyte drink mixes have Potassium. If you don't want to mix your water, you can try a banana before your ride. Banana's have a ton of Potassium. 

I was hiking on a multiday trip a couple years ago and after the first day, one of the hikers had terrible cramps. I loaned him my drink mix and the next day of equally hard hiking, he was fine. Not 100% sure it was related but he seemed to think so. There are lots of articles highlighting the benefits of Potassium when exercising including those the mention the connection to cramps. 

Rumor has it Potassium also reduces hangovers so it's a good idea to eat a banana before you drink that 6th beer.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Mitch,
There could be a ton of things causing cramping. I have used Infinits mix, and love the product. No cramping, bonking, etc, since using their product.


----------



## old'skool (Jul 2, 2011)

Drink a lot of water, always. My rule of thumb is if I pee clear with a lot of volume in the morning, I'm good. Conversely, if it's a dribble and yellow or orange, I'm not hydrated enough.

Also, conditioning helps. When I first began riding again, I was standing a lot, and trying to use my calves to produce power. My calves, of course, cramped. As my fitness increased, the work was transferred to my quads, hams, and ultimately my butt.

But yeah, electrolytes also. I have a bottle of Potassium supplements I take when the cramps bother me (which is about 10% of what it used to be).


----------



## C Booty (May 26, 2011)

Im a doctor and agree with the post saying that you need to replace your electrolytes. The banana before you ride is a good idea, but any sports drink (anything from gatorade to the expensive mixes) should be somethng you should be drinking during the ride. Once the hot summer is over, you should be able to go back to just water, but remeber to hit something with electrolytes to recover after your ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitch1171 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for the advise I went out and bought a product called cytomax its the accelerade competitor. The guy at the vitamin shoppe said if i get cramps after using this product he would give me my money back and buy anyother product that i wanted. It was actually cheaper than the competitors. So ill give it a try. He said its awesome for recovery also. I give you an update after my ride next weekend. Thanks Again


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Cytomax is good, HEED, Perpetum, are also good imo. Try staying away from sugary drinks like gatorade, there are other no sugar drinks that can replace electrolytes like Poweraid zero. Also Endurolyte pills work well. 

Increasing fitness and acclimatizing your body to the heat can help as well.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

If you put Cytomax in your pack bladder be sure to keep it in the fridge between rides or clean it thoroughly or you'll have moldy funk in there in no time.


----------



## sprknranger (May 29, 2011)

I've always been an advocate of "drink lots of water today to hydrate for tomorrow". If you get thirsty, it's already too late. Not to mention the potassium can give you cramps as well. I've only been dehydrated enough to get cramped up once, but when I did I got real sick to my stomach before the cramps came and was very light headed before hand as well. I'd bet that dehydration wasn't the main cause of your cramps.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

I am the king of muscle cramps. I have always been prone to them and the heat makes it that much worse.

This is the first year that I have been able to ride without suffering from cramps at all. You have already received most of the advice above but I will lay out my plan anyway.

Pre-hydration: I drink a minimum of 160 oz of fluid the day before a ride. Too much water can be a bad thing so throw in Pedialyte or coconut juice for about 1/3 of your intake. Stay away from fluids with sugar since that can actually impede hydration.

Pre- ride: I ride in the mornings as it is over 100 degrees, by 11am, here in Texas right now. I drink 32 oz of water before breakfast. Then a sensible breakfast of Muesli, blueberries, one coffee and a protein shake mixed in juice.

To the trail: It takes about 30 minutes to get to the trails I ride. I drink 16oz of water and 8 oz of Pickle Juice Sports drink on the way. I also eat 2 blocks of Shot Blocks.

The ride: I fill my 100 oz Camelback with ice, water and 3 scoops of Cytomax and sip throughout the ride. I usually have 1/3-1/2 of it left at the end of the ride.

Post ride: I pour my left over Cytomax into a bottle and mix in 2 scoops of Muscle Milk and slowly drink that.

On the way home: Stop by a local BBQ joint and eat 3 breakfast tacos and a diet coke.

The rest of the day I just try to eat well, leave out the processed foods and drink water or ice tea.

Now remember, it is 85 degrees at 4am here and hitting 115 in the afternoons so this may be excessive for you depending on where you live. During the cooler weather I can get away with just staying hydrated with water and coconut water and using a little Cytomax while I ride.


----------



## Probie1Kenobi (Jul 1, 2008)

So, I hit up my local REI store on Saturday and bought HEED as well as Cytomax as well as some other goodies but now as far as consuming these how much & how often?

Typically I ride 20 miles when I ride and go through 3 Liters of water when I ride, cramping is not an issue with me, I almost never cramp up but do sweat and am usually crushed for the reset of the day after I ride. I am looking forward to using both the HEED & Cytomax but how much of this should I go through on a 20+ mile ride?

Thanks for your insight.


----------



## jrastories (Aug 2, 2008)

old'skool said:


> Also, conditioning helps. When I first began riding again, I was standing a lot, and trying to use my calves to produce power. My calves, of course, cramped. As my fitness increased, the work was transferred to my quads, hams, and ultimately my butt.


I think this is the most underestimated statement! CONDITIONING is the best way to prevent cramping. Cramping is your muscle units are unable to brake the cross bridges and return to a relaxed state. So yes you need lots of calcium, potassium, and magnesium to help brake these cross bridges but you also need energy to facilitate the pumps used in the motor units. you also need to be able to deliver the electrolytes to the muscles where it is needed.

Training will combat a lot of these problems, you have greater blood delivery to the muscles, you also increase your ability to produce energy to be used in the motor units. If training is too intimidating for you ride more sometimes don't push yourself as hard, eat healthy and drink lots.

I don't believe any marketing hype that a product will stop cramping, some will help with it but nothing other then hard work will stop cramping.

Go ride your bike have fun!!


----------



## jefishe (Feb 5, 2011)

bump


----------



## EZRider 19 (Nov 6, 2011)

I try to drink at least a 2 liter of water before i ride and 32oz camel back when riding.


----------



## SneadFrank (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re:*

Get in the habit of weighing yourself before and after every workout. If you exercise in the afternoon, make an effort to drink much more than usual during the day. Avoid moisturizers that contain harsh chemicals such as parabens, fragrances, alcohols and mineral oil.


----------



## lduggers (Nov 11, 2011)

You should always be ready with your water or vitamin water as they can help a lot when it comes to finishing your scheduled trip.

I am not a fan of energy drinks because they have quite an adverse effect on me. They give me the boost I need but I feel very drained after the boost has died down.

Normal water or even alkaline can prove to hydrate well.


----------



## Club Mud (Jan 31, 2011)

My recent cramping came after a LONG Steep climb. I was drinking a lot, eating and using Cyto. It was just plain exertion for extended periods.

I carry a bottle of water and a bottle of Cyto, and a bunch of bars and gels. Pace your intake but keep it regular. It may take a while to dial your H2O and fuel intake in.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Another good source of potassium is coconut water. When I find them on sale I stock up. On long rides I throw a pack (about the size of one cup) in the camelbak, and drink the whole thing in one shot somewhere in the middle. The empty carton pack (or a can) does not weight much and you can carry it in the backpack to the end.


----------



## Hundun (Jun 2, 2010)

Keep it natural.

I've had severe cramping issues all my life from moderately heavy sweating; so I had to learn how to deal with it quickly as a matter of survival. In severe cases my legs can lock, fingers draw up, rib muscles cramp and spasm affecting breathing.

Potassium and salt must be replaced. Morton Lite Salt works for me; it's a high potassium, low sodium salt. I mix my own sports drink for rides: in a 2 quart pitcher I add a pint or so of fruit juice(ruby red grapefruit), 3/4 cup of sugar, 1 tsp Morton Salt Lite, fill the rest with water. I vary dif juices and strengths but keep the salt content @ 1/2 tsp/quart. Works for me.

If I get really bad cramps when I haven't yet had any of the lite salt, I'll down a couple half teaspoons of the lite salt chasing it with a quart or more of beverage. I'll sometimes take 3/4 teaspoon chased by lots of fluid as prevention when I come in after doing heavy yardwork in the heat.

Bananas are a great snack too - high carb and potassium.

This is what works for me based on experience.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

I also like to drink a lot a day before a big ride and in the morning when I wake up. I feel more "on" this way


----------



## Toxis (May 19, 2011)

I drink about 1000-1200 ml of water before a 1.5-2hr ride and then only take my water bottle with me while riding. All water, all the time. Even in the heat, was 106 the other night while riding, I don't get dehydrated.


----------



## haze0105 (Aug 28, 2012)

As much as possible aside from drinking water, I also drink something that replace the electrolytes lost in the body during the ride and I keep away from energy drinks.


----------

